# 97 Sentra Wont Start Issue



## dbkc397 (Mar 29, 2011)

All: I have a 97 Sentra and I have had the non start issue. I removed the fuel pump fuse and cranked it and it DID start. I found the fix on this forum. So my question is: 
Is there any known fix for this issue? Is there some sensor or valve that if replaced or cleaned will resolve this? The car has 173K. Automatic Trans. I was just wondering if there is any know fix for this issue.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Not as far as I can tell.
I've got 2 B14's ('97 Sentra GXE & '98 200SX-SE) and since others have brought up this issue (I thought both of mine didn't do it until I tried it) I can almost duplicate this exact scenario at will, start it up, move it 20ft, shut it off, try to restart it and it'll puke like it's flooded until I pull the fuse and dry it out a bit.
About the only fix is to NOT start it and run it for short/quick runs. My fix is to run it until the idle steadies out at around 750-800rpm, and then move it.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

This has never happened to me (knock on wood). My guess is the engine not at idle when turning it off. I have been seeing quite a few drivers that rev their engine and turn it off at the top of the rev. Their reasoning is to charge the battery.
I always make sure that the engine is at idle before turning it off. Another thing is that I dont step on the gas pedal when starting. If your fuel system is good, you dont need to.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Jopet said:


> My guess is the engine not at idle when turning it off. I have been seeing quite a few drivers that rev their engine and turn it off at the top of the rev. Their reasoning is to charge the battery.


If that was the case, then the engine would likely be clear of any fuel 'cause as soon as you shut off the key, the injectors would stop injecting and any fuel left in the cylinders would get 'blown out' while the engine was spinning down.
But I agree with your points nonetheless...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I talked to a Nissan service rep a number of years ago about this. He wasn't sure, but thought maybe the mixture was too rich during a cold startup. Only thing we know for sure is that starting the engine up and shutting it off before it's warmed up tends to make the flooding issue occur. I believe the 95-96 models had the issue of the failing diode (just inside the center dash on the glove box side) which caused a reverse polarity issue with the IACV-AAC. 97-98's had some problems with the IACV-AAC valves failing. Both of those issues were addressed by TSB's. Assuming that the IACV-AAC valve is operating properly and no heavy carbon build-up has developed in it, the best way to prevent the issue from occuring is to make sure the base idle adjustment is set correctly per the FSM procedure, keep the throttle body and plate clean and keep the engine tuned-up using the correct genuine Nissan or NGK ignition parts.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

We've discussed the flooding thing before, but this is the first I've heard of the diode thing.
I've replaced an IACV/AAC on my '97, but not the '98. I'll take a look for that diode and replace it (I'm an electronic tinkering fool, got loads of various diodes/pieces/parts laying around anyways). Good info to have at any rate...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The diode issue was only on 95-96 Sentras/200SX with air conditioning. When it failed, it would cause the DTC P0505 to set. Fix was to replace both the IACV and a countermeasure diode subharness, P/N's: 24168-4B000 and 16188-1M210. For more info, refer TSB #NTB97-008.


----------

